# Supporting above Drop ceiling



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Cable tray


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

If the ceiling is already in, then you might consider putting in your own ceiling tie wires, and attach your cables to those. You can spray paint your tie wires a different color to prove that you put your own in. A powder actuated tool for this can let you reach all the way up to the deck without you having to actually climb up there. 

Unless you’re running like a couple hundred cables.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have done a bunch like this, office areas build along the outside edges of engineered buildings. It's 28' to the bottom of the trusses and you have to work through 2x4 openings in finished office space. You do have difficult issue. 

The nicest solution is to cut the floor and run conduits down the walls, through the floor, to floor boxes under the cubes, and feed the cubes with whips from those boxes.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

tjb said:


> If the ceiling is already in, then you might consider putting in your own ceiling tie wires, and attach your cables to those.


The challenge is getting through an existing grid, up 28' to the bottom of the trusses to attach your wires.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

TAGallagher said:


> Whats the best option, or what have you used to support conduits/Data cables above suspended ceiling in open areas.
> 
> I'm trying without much luck to find something other that J-hooks on the ceiling wires to run 100+ data cables.
> 
> ...


If they are all running close to each other and then peeling out, you could anchor an eyebolt on each end and run an 1/8" or so aircraft cable and hang from it.
Me, would rent a genie lift for a day and set my own ceiling wires.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Just spitballing here. A drone?


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

The deck is 28’ above the drop ceiling? Wow. Most powder actuated ceiling wire guns come with lots of extensions to reach really high, but 28’ is REALLY high. 

Speaking of aircraft cable, can you manage to throw one end over a truss and clamp both ends together down low to hang from? Maybe I’m not explaining that very well. 

But renting a little man lift might be to ticket. Some will fit up through a 2x4 tile opening.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Call this number. Ask for the engineering dept. Explain what the details of the 28 feet above the drop ceiling is and ask what to do

1-800-879-8000.

Hilti


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

tjb said:


> The deck is 28’ above the drop ceiling? Wow. Most powder actuated ceiling wire guns come with lots of extensions to reach really high, but 28’ is REALLY high.
> 
> Speaking of aircraft cable, can you manage to throw one end over a truss and clamp both ends together down low to hang from? Maybe I’m not explaining that very well.
> 
> But renting a little man lift might be to ticket. Some will fit up through a 2x4 tile opening.


I can't say I've ever seen one that goes through a 2'x4' opening and goes up 25'.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Depending on the number of cables you are running it will need to be ceiling wire or cable tray and rod.

Some grid may need to come down for lift use.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

TAGallagher said:


> I'm trying without much luck to find something other that J-hooks on the ceiling wires *to run 100+ data cables*.





MechanicalDVR said:


> Depending on the number of cables you are running it will need to be ceiling wire or cable tray and rod.
> 
> Some grid may need to come down for lift use.


He needs to build a backbone. Cable tray and rod would be the only/best route.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bird dog said:


> He needs to build a backbone. Cable tray and rod would be the only/best route.


Haven't seen the job or talked dollars with those paying but tray is the way I'd prefer to go. 

There is no better way to go!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Run the vast bulk of your stuff off the WALL -- not the ceiling -- yet above the grid.

Bring in an animal act: use trained humming birds or teamed up drones.

Since data-com is almost never inspected, cheese it. 

The last few feet from the wall to a given point of use can be solved with J-hooks attached to the Other Guy's drop wires.

Use fingernail polish to re-mark them as if you'd put them in place.

Remember, when you cheat, don't get caught.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

360max said:


> Cable tray



If he can hang cable tray, he can hang grid wire.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Defer to post 9
Call the damn number


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Not sure the highest it reaches but I’ve used one through ceiling grid pretty high:


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

The platform will fit through the opening but as you go up so does the lifts supports which in my experience with that type lift ends up getting in the way unless you take apart some of the grid. Something like a vertical mast lift would work better in your situation.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

Deleted duplicate


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CoolWill said:


> If he can hang cable tray, he can hang grid wire.


This is true but if you are going to pull some grid and go up to hang you might as well hang a section of tray and then hang off the top of the walls with hooks rather than drop a 100+ pieces of grid wire.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

tjb said:


> Not sure the highest it reaches but I’ve used one through ceiling grid pretty high:


I think the ones that go more than 20' are the ones that are taller than a regular doorway.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*ballymore*



MechanicalDVR said:


> I can't say I've ever seen one that goes through a 2'x4' opening and goes up 25'.




We used something like this. http://www.ballymore.com/node/329 


It was tight going up, Info says 24" wide but I think they are just shy of that, we used to use them on production floors all the time to get into dropped ceilings.


Cowboy


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

just the cowboy said:


> We used something like this. http://www.ballymore.com/node/329
> 
> 
> It was tight going up, Info says 24" wide but I think they are just shy of that, we used to use them on production floors all the time to get into dropped ceilings.
> ...


I've used those (electric and manual) many times but the height is under 24' to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*35'*



MechanicalDVR said:


> I've used those (electric and manual) many times but the height is under 24' to the best of my knowledge.


I think this one said 35' we had one for 24' to platform. I used alot of the old ones with cranks, we called them the "herty gerttys machines"


----------



## craigdj87 (Oct 11, 2016)

*Tie wire*

To attach a solid tie wire to the joists above without having to get all the way up to the joists we make a tool out of EMT. 

Bare with me while I try to explain.

Take a stick of 3/4 inch EMT and peel one end back about 4 inches. Take the solid tie wire and insert it into the peeled end of the EMT. Make a 12 inch bend in the tie wire like a hook. Go up step ladder and raise conduit tool up to joists. Hook a joist with the end of the hook created on the tie wire. Pull down and twist at the same time on the EMT. The peeled end of the EMT will twist the tie wire around itself. 

I wish I had a picture of this.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

craigdj87 said:


> To attach a solid tie wire to the joists above without having to get all the way up to the joists we make a tool out of EMT.
> 
> Bare with me while I try to explain.
> 
> ...


I'd like to see this work in an area with the specs (rafter height and through a tile opening) the OP is dealing with


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Before it got old and weathered away I had a monster size trestle ladder. I gave it away to the carpenter who helped me build my last house.. It could go about 22 feet up I think thru a t-bar ceiling. Maybe the OP could get himself one of those and put it up on top of a rolling scaffold. Make sure to drape/ dark out the windows to keep OSHA from looking and and taking pictures of that rig....

Tie off to something and wear a harness even if OSHA can't see you.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

macmikeman said:


> Before it got old and weathered away I had a monster size trestle ladder. I gave it away to the carpenter who helped me build my last house.. It could go about 22 feet up I think thru a t-bar ceiling. Maybe the OP could get himself one of those and put it up on top of a rolling scaffold. Make sure to drape/ dark out the windows to keep OSHA from looking and and taking pictures of that rig....
> 
> Tie off to something and wear a harness even if OSHA can't see you.


One of these? If a 12' trestle ladder gets through the grid and the top rung to say 22' that might get you where you need to be... but I didn't think the trestle part could go that high. Douche chills too.


----------



## craigdj87 (Oct 11, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'd like to see this work in an area with the specs (rafter height and through a tile opening) the OP is dealing with


It may not get you up to 22 feet. But if you have a 9 foot ceiling grid and stand on top of an 8 foot step ladder, the conduit tool with the tie wire will reach 18 feet. I've done it before and yes through a 2 x 2 opening in the grid.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

craigdj87 said:


> It may not get you up to 22 feet. But if you have a 9 foot ceiling grid and stand on top of an 8 foot step ladder, the conduit tool with the tie wire will reach 18 feet. I've done it before and yes through a 2 x 2 opening in the grid.


There is one big flaw with that plan, 'standing on top of a ladder'?

This isn't the 1970s any longer and that could get you tossed off some decent jobs.

18' is an easy one, the smallest lifts take the platform up to 13' so a 6' guy would have no issue with getting up to 21' framing.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

An old method, if the building is bar joist and not purlins, is to take 3/4 EMT, make a spiral cut in one end to where there is a 6 to 8 inch long barb extending perpendicular to the EMT. Cut or couple the EMT to reach the joists from your standing height. Run a piece of ceiling support wire through the EMT and bend a large hook on the wire, that will fit over the lower chord of the joist. Take the EMT and position the wire hook around the joist. Hold the wire, that is out the bottom of the EMT, and twist the EMT. The barb, at the top should catch the free end of the hook at the joist. Make a few twists, of the hanger wire. to secure it and you are in business. Repeat as required.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Someone needs to make YouTube videos of this stuff. Seriously, electricians come up with some ridiculously clever solutions.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

or


----------

